# DVD write error, Failed Burning



## jmperez3d (Sep 30, 2004)

I have used this burner for two months with no problems. Memorex dvd burner 16x internal. I'm using the same dvds that previously worked. Burning with Nero. Just recently i continue to get write errors and failed burns at different times in the writing process. I have dvd 43 running in the background. I have had sucessfull burns to a dvd-rw at 2x, but then next burn to a dvd-r fails at 1x. I have tried clone dvd, dvd shrink, and the same thing happens. I defraged my HD. Any ideas? here is a copy of the nero log.
********** Nero Recode 2 **********

Version: 2.1.1.18




Project type: Copy entire DVD
Target size: DVD5 (2282925)

Burn settings:
Target: Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16
Number of copies: 1
Write speed: 0 KB/s
Temp folder: E:\Delete (29619515392 bytes free)
Direct burning: false
Target media: DVD
Shutdown when finished: false
Advanced Analysis: false
Compress Adaptive: true

21:14:41	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 231
Compile DVD: init

VMG Menus Vobs [1 vobus] 0.11MB -> 0.03MB [R 0.11]
Video: 0.03MB, extra: 0.00MB
Audio: 0 streams
Subpicture: 1 streams
0. 0. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]

VTS_01 Menus Vobs [113 vobus] 38.56MB -> 24.87MB [R 0.11]
Video: 14.72MB, extra: 10.15MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. LPCM 2-ch Unspecified 9.88MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 1 streams
0. 0. Unspecified 0.05MB [enabled]

VTS_01 Title Vobs [40 vobus] 19.71MB -> 10.64MB [R 0.11]
Video: 9.48MB, extra: 1.17MB
Audio: 8 streams
0. 0. LPCM 2-ch English 3.74MB [disabled]
1. 1. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 1.09MB [enabled]
2. 2. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 0.00MB [enabled]
3. 3. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 0.00MB [enabled]
4. 4. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 0.00MB [enabled]
5. 5. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 0.00MB [enabled]
6. 6. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 0.00MB [enabled]
7. 7. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 0.00MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 32 streams
0. 0. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
1. 1. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
2. 2. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
3. 3. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
4. 4. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
5. 5. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
6. 6. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
7. 7. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
8. 8. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
9. 9. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
10. 10. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
11. 11. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
12. 12. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
13. 13. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
14. 14. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
15. 15. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
16. 16. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
17. 17. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
18. 18. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
19. 19. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
20. 20. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
21. 21. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
22. 22. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
23. 23. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
24. 24. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
25. 25. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
26. 26. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
27. 27. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
28. 28. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
29. 29. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
30. 30. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]
31. 31. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]

VTS_02 Menus Vobs [1 vobus] 0.11MB -> 0.03MB [R 0.11]
Video: 0.03MB, extra: 0.00MB
Audio: 0 streams
Subpicture: 1 streams
0. 0. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]

VTS_02 Title Vobs [7545 vobus] 3579.05MB -> 1936.76MB [R 0.25]
Video: 1717.06MB, extra: 219.70MB
Audio: 2 streams
0. 0. LPCM 2-ch English 705.51MB [disabled]
1. 1. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 204.96MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_03 Menus Vobs [1 vobus] 0.11MB -> 0.06MB [R 0.11]
Video: 0.06MB, extra: 0.00MB
Audio: 0 streams
Subpicture: 1 streams
0. 0. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]

VTS_03 Title Vobs [22 vobus] 9.02MB -> 4.81MB [R 0.11]
Video: 4.17MB, extra: 0.64MB
Audio: 2 streams
0. 0. LPCM 2-ch English 2.05MB [disabled]
1. 1. Dolby Digital 5.1-ch English 0.60MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_04 Menus Vobs [1 vobus] 0.11MB -> 0.06MB [R 0.11]
Video: 0.06MB, extra: 0.00MB
Audio: 0 streams
Subpicture: 1 streams
0. 0. Unspecified 0.00MB [enabled]

VTS_04 Title Vobs [8464 vobus] 3621.26MB -> 2481.24MB [R 0.25]
Video: 1673.58MB, extra: 807.66MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. LPCM 2-ch English 791.13MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

21:14:41	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1153
Compile DVD: begin copy 1

21:14:41	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 452
Using previously transcoded files for burning

21:14:43	File NeroRecorderBase.cpp, Line 1015
Burning 22 files with total size of 4675387392 bytes on hard disk

21:14:43	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1153
Compile DVD: begin copy 1

21:15:05	File NeroRecorderBase.cpp, Line 448
Writing to disc: DVD-R

1A20-022N-0530-1538-9943-0478*



Windows XP 5.1

IA32

WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=45056 bytes, created 12/28/2004 11:43:20 PM 

ahead WinASPI: File 'E:\Program Files\NeroVision\NeroFiles\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.68, size=160016 bytes, created 7/22/2004 5:33:44 PM 

Nero API version: 6.3.1.20

Using interface version: 6.3.1.11

Installed in: E:\Program Files\NeroVision\NeroFiles\

Application: Ahead\Nero Recode

Recorder: <Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16>Version: BWSB - HA 1 TA 1 - 6.3.1.20

Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1

Drive buffer : 2048kB

Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 

Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1

Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder



=== Scsi-Device-Map ===

DiskPeripheral : WDC WD2000BB-16DWA0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: Off

CdRomPeripheral : SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252F atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 

CdRomPeripheral : Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16 atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On 



=== CDRom-Device-Map ===

SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252F D: CDRom0

Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16 F: CDRom1

=======================



AutoRun : 1

Excluded drive IDs: 

WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte

ShowDrvBufStat : 0

BUFE : 0

Physical memory : 1023MB (1048052kB)

Free physical memory: 524MB (537128kB)

Memory in use : 48 

Uncached PFiles: 0x0

Use Static Write Speed Table: 0

Use Inquiry : 1

Global Bus Type: default (0)

Check supported media : Enabled (1) 



10.2.2005

NeroAPI

9:15:05 PM	#1 Phase 112 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273

DVD-Video files reallocation started



9:15:05 PM	#2 Phase 114 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273

DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)



9:15:05 PM	#3 Phase 111 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273

DVD-Video files sorted



9:15:05 PM	#4 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 126

Reader running



9:15:05 PM	#5 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 124

Writer Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16 running



9:15:05 PM	#6 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3899

First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)



9:15:05 PM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3899

First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)



9:15:05 PM	#8 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3173

Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media



9:15:05 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 247

Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)

Last address to be written: 2283455 (507:26.05, 4459MB)



9:15:05 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 259

Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)



9:15:05 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2162

Recorder: Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16, Media type: DVD-R

Disc Manufacturer: CMC MA - G. AF1

Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193



9:15:05 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 420

>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<

=========================================



9:15:05 PM	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 813

Setup items (after recorder preparation)

0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (CTransferItem)

2 indices, index0 (150) not provided

original disc pos #0 + 2283456 (2283456) = #2283456/507:26.6

relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/required, no patch infos 

-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2283456 blocks [Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16]

--------------------------------------------------------------



9:15:05 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 984

Prepare recorder [Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO

DAO infos:

==========

MCN: ""

TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated

Tracks 1 to 1:

1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4676517888, ISRC ""

DAO layout:

===========

__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_RecDep_|_CtrlAdr_

0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41

0 | 1 | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41

0 | 1 | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41

2283456 | lead-out | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41



9:15:05 PM	#15 Phase 24 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273

Caching of files started



9:15:05 PM	#16 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4183

Cache writing successful.



9:15:05 PM	#17 Phase 25 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273

Caching of files completed



9:15:05 PM	#18 Phase 36 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273

Burn process started at 4x (5,540 KB/s)



9:15:05 PM	#19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344

Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0



9:15:05 PM	#20 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 1942

Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode



9:15:05 PM	#21 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 20513

Set BUFE: supported -> ON , Generic write control : ON



9:15:05 PM	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2083

Start write address at LBA 0

DVD high compatibility mode: Yes



9:15:05 PM	#23 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8128

---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----

Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050

Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 5

Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)

Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable

Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track

Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)

End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 0 h

End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h

Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist

Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h

Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h

Media Specific [16..63]:

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................



9:16:09 PM	#24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1294

21:16:09.859 - Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16\H1 T1 : Queue again later



9:22:48 PM	#25 SCSI -1135 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1442

SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x055C3000

Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)

HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)

TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)

Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)

Sense Code: 0x0C

Sense Qual: 0x00

CDB Data: 0x5C 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x00 0x00 0x00 

Sense Data: 0x71 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 

0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x00 



9:22:48 PM	#26 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1294

21:22:48.875 - Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16\H1 T1 : Queue again later



9:22:56 PM	#27 SCSI -1023 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1442

SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x035E0000

Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)

HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)

TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)

Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)

Sense Code: 0x2C

Sense Qual: 0x00

CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x05 0xD7 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 

Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 

0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0x00 



9:22:56 PM	#28 CDR -1135 File Writer.cpp, Line 304

Write error

Memorex DVD+/-DLRWL1 F16\H1 T1



9:22:56 PM	#29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 229

all writers idle, stopping conversion



9:22:56 PM	#30 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 223

conversion idle, stopping reader



9:22:57 PM	#31 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2325

EndDAO: Last written address was 382751



9:22:57 PM	#32 Phase 38 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273

Burn process failed at 4x (5,540 KB/s)





Existing drivers:

File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=25244 bytes, created 12/28/2004 11:43:20 PM 

File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.02.62a, size=20016 bytes, created 10/28/2003 5:02:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=4, 2, 16, 0, size=92672 bytes, created 7/16/2004 2:53:14 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)

File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=4, 2, 16, 0, size=28672 bytes, created 7/16/2004 2:53:54 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)

File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=4, 2, 16, 0, size=7680 bytes, created 7/16/2004 2:57:12 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)



Registry Keys:

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option) 




21:22:59	File NeroRecorderBase.cpp, Line 825
Burn failed (3)

21:22:59	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 300
Compile DVD: exit


----------



## Mgj (Nov 1, 2004)

Have you tried DVD Decrypter?

When you install - Run and change burn speed to your requirments and close.
open dvd shrink and under edit-preference-file I/0, uncheck "enable burn with nero". Then open your video files with shrink and click backup. When its finished, DVD Decrypter will open automatically and burn your files. 

Edit=> It might be worth using a cd/dvd drive lense cleaning disk.

Hope it helps.


----------

